# Werkstatt Acrylic



## OngarGTI (May 29, 2008)

Right i just ordered myself a Werkstatt Acrylic kit and wanna know what people think and can people post some pics of their results 
Cheers :thumb:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Its ment to be a very good system and good durabilty.


----------



## notsosmall (Sep 13, 2008)

interesting thread i fancy trying this soon, 

OngarGTI: mind and post pic's of your car when you get it done so we can see the results too :thumb:


----------



## OngarGTI (May 29, 2008)

Will do!


----------



## -J- (Nov 2, 2007)

Its great stuff and so simple to use -



















Couple of not very good photos of my car wearing 3 coats


----------



## OngarGTI (May 29, 2008)

Lovley, looks good cant wait for it to turn up now!


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

Couple of my efforts:



















Damn fine stuff


----------



## Deanoecosse (Mar 15, 2007)

As others have said, its a superb system and very easy to use with great results. This was an M3 I did earlier this year, that was Acrylic Primed then topped with 6 coats of Acrylic Jett Trigger for long lasting protection as the car will only be washed just a couple of times a year by the owner!


----------



## OngarGTI (May 29, 2008)

Thanks for the replies, some brilliant results, love that 5 series, i know the acrylic is aimed more at lighter colours and the carnauba aimed at the darker colours but has anyone used it on darker coloured cars, 
Cheers


----------



## Perfection Detailing (Nov 3, 2007)

Excellent stuff looks awesome on silver:thumb:


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

OngarGTI said:


> Thanks for the replies, some brilliant results, love that 5 series, i know the acrylic is aimed more at lighter colours and the carnauba aimed at the darker colours but has anyone used it on darker coloured cars,
> Cheers


Here is is again on my Mondeo, clayed and full machine polish first though:


----------



## OngarGTI (May 29, 2008)

Lovely, some brilliant results there!


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

Just over a Klasse AIO base (didn't get the prime as I have loads of Carlack and Klasse)



















http://www.richtreen.co.uk/images/winter182/


----------



## OngarGTI (May 29, 2008)

Thats what i wanted to see, amazing work on the clio, looks stunning, i got a Black s6 this weekend so i'll keep u all posted as long as my werkstatt turns up in time


----------



## M7 ATW (May 21, 2008)

I've recently put 7 layers on my A3... it's absolutely awesome stuff!!


----------



## COLZO (Sep 4, 2008)

I was persuaded to swap from my high end wax to the Jeffs kit on my Crystal Grey Impreza. All I can say is I wish I done it earlier. Great durability,depth and is so easy to apply. :thumb:


----------



## OngarGTI (May 29, 2008)

Brilliant, got it delivered this morning, great service for the Polished Bliss Team
Cant wait to give it a try


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

Standalone the Jeffs looks awesome, top it with a decent wax after and the wow factor is even better !


----------



## OngarGTI (May 29, 2008)

so wheni finally get round to using it, its prime first, then Jett then gloss or is that wrong, 
FAO Rich, you said about putting on a decent wax too, at what stage do you do this before the gloss or after


----------



## technics100 (Jul 9, 2008)

OngarGTI said:


> Thats what i wanted to see, amazing work on the clio, looks stunning, i got a Black s6 this weekend so i'll keep u all posted as long as my werkstatt turns up in time


I have the same kit, it seems to be a good job, although I have only managed to use it on my mums toledo and MX5, still haven't got it near my S6.. Post pics of the S6 please.... what model is it? How you finding it?

And yes, its prime, Acrylic Jett, then glos over the top.. Polished Bliss instructions below

After washing and claying (and corrective polishing if required), start out by applying a basecoat of Werkstat Prime Acrylic using the white Meguiars Microfibre Applicator Pad. Once fully dry, buff off this residue carefully with the Poorboys Super Thick & Plush Towel, using a spritz of Werkstat Acrylic Glos to help loosen the residue if needs be. To complete the process, apply a coat of Werkstat Acrylic Jett Trigger by spraying directly onto each panel and buffing off immediately with the Poorboys Deluxe Mega Towels, again using a spritz of Werkstat Acrylic Glos to help loosen the residue if needs be. To maintain the finish, simply quick detail with Werkstat Acrylic Glos after each wash, and add a fresh coat of Werkstat Acrylic Jett Trigger every 6-8 weeks until the time comes to start over by claying again.


----------



## OngarGTI (May 29, 2008)

Really helpful, and the S6 is a 2006 model, dont know too much about it, but really looking forward to the job now and testing out my new products, only really brought it to use on my reflex silver MK4 golf anniversary, but being as that is having a bit of work done, i'm gonna have to wait till my job on Saturday, i'll keep you all posted cheers again


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

OngarGTI said:


> so wheni finally get round to using it, its prime first, then Jett then gloss or is that wrong,
> FAO Rich, you said about putting on a decent wax too, at what stage do you do this before the gloss or after


I built up a few layers of the Werkstatt Acrylic on the first afternoon, 3 in a row from memory and a wipe down with the Gloss after. Next time I washed the car I did the same.

Then after the next wash I QD'd the car with the Gloss and them applied the Swissvax.


----------



## OngarGTI (May 29, 2008)

Cheers for that dude, thanks for all the help and advise peeps, i'll keep you all updated with my progress,


----------



## COLZO (Sep 4, 2008)

Rich said:


> I built up a few layers of the Werkstatt Acrylic on the first afternoon, 3 in a row from memory and a wipe down with the Gloss after. Next time I washed the car I did the same.
> 
> Then after the next wash I QD'd the car with the Gloss and them applied the Swissvax.


I was under the impression than you can top the Sealant with Wax but not Wax with Sealant so do you just keep waxing until the next clay and polish time?


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

TOP TIP

Apply the Prime Acrylic and BEFORE you buff off the residue, spray a little of the AJT on it, then buff off BOTH together, and you can get the first layer of AJT applied at the same time 

20 mins between layers is all thats needed, so its great to get 2-3 layers on in 1 session.

One of my favourite products TBH.


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

I used it for the first time last week, finished the car at the weekend but not posted yet, will have to do this but very impressed overall. Easy to work with even in temperatures around zero, I managed to put the prime on and 2 coats of trigger and a spritz of glos, came up very nicely and seems to be resisting the muck off the roads at the moment. Will probably try for another 2 coats of trigger either this weekend or next and then after that just use the glos and trigger as per the info on PB website.


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

COLZO said:


> I was under the impression than you can top the Sealant with Wax but not Wax with Sealant so do you just keep waxing until the next clay and polish time?


As soon as the wax is on yes you can't add any more sealant, got the 6 coats of the sealant on them topped with wax. Then just added additional coats of wax. Only use sealants bases during the winter months topped with a wax for looks and waxes alone the rest of the year.


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

Bigpikle said:


> TOP TIP
> 
> Apply the Prime Acrylic and BEFORE you buff off the residue, spray a little of the AJT on it, then buff off BOTH together, and you can get the first layer of AJT applied at the same time
> 
> ...


Awesome tip


----------



## COLZO (Sep 4, 2008)

Rich said:


> As soon as the wax is on yes you can't add any more sealant, got the 6 coats of the sealant on them topped with wax. Then just added additional coats of wax. Only use sealants bases during the winter months topped with a wax for looks and waxes alone the rest of the year.


Cheers for the reply mate. :thumb:


----------



## OngarGTI (May 29, 2008)

I said i'd keep you posted about this so here you go http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=99786


----------



## dillon733 (Feb 18, 2008)

Sorry if this sounds dumb but im a newb. I recieved a bunch of detailing products for the holidays (HD cleanse, Acrylic Jett, Carbon...) and im looking forward to trying them out. 

What im trying to say is can i use HD cleanse, then apply acrylic jett, then a wax (carbon)? or HD, carbon, then Acrylic Jett?


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

HD Cleanse will cleanse any previous products [sealant/wax] off your paintwork and prepare it ready for the new sealant.

Apply Jeffs AJT as your sealant, as previously posted you can put multiple coats on, then only when you are happy that you dont want any more sealant on, finish with wax.

Once wax is on, you must only put further wax over it.

Hope that helps:thumb:


----------



## ayrshireteggy (Dec 13, 2006)

dillon733 said:


> Sorry if this sounds dumb but im a newb. I recieved a bunch of detailing products for the holidays (HD cleanse, Acrylic Jett, Carbon...) and im looking forward to trying them out.
> 
> What im trying to say is can i use HD cleanse, then apply acrylic jett, then a wax (carbon)? or HD, carbon, then Acrylic Jett?


Hi mate,

I'm not sure that the Acrylic Jett would work well using HD cleanse as the base. Do you have Prime Acrylic? This is the ideal base for the Jett.

If you want to use HD cleanse, I would follow it with the Carbon.

The best thing to do is post your question in the Polished Bliss section. Rich or Clark will be along to give you the ********** answer. :thumb:


----------



## Vyker (Sep 17, 2008)

What is this product comparable to?

Is it similar to SRP followed by EGP?


----------



## dillon733 (Feb 18, 2008)

ayrshireteggy said:


> Hi mate,
> 
> I'm not sure that the Acrylic Jett would work well using HD cleanse as the base. Do you have Prime Acrylic? This is the ideal base for the Jett.
> 
> ...


thanks i think ill give this a shot.


----------



## OngarGTI (May 29, 2008)

Vyker said:


> What is this product comparable to?
> 
> Is it similar to SRP followed by EGP?


I must admit its not like anything i've used before, Its an amazing product, my new favourite!


----------



## Vyker (Sep 17, 2008)

What have you used before? and why are you liking it?


----------



## OngarGTI (May 29, 2008)

Vyker said:


> What have you used before? and why are you liking it?


Before this i have been using Lime prime followed by two coats of either Rainforest rub or supernatural, and have always been impressed by the Dodo juice range,
I must admit i am a fan of wax but this has really changed my mind, its so easy to apply layers of the sealant as its just a spray on,


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

Vyker said:


> What is this product comparable to?
> 
> Is it similar to SRP followed by EGP?


Has likeness and big differences.

Prime or Klasse AIO don't seem to darken the paint as much as SRP seems to do and don't offer any filling properties. I use my Acrylic Jett over the SRP.

The main difference is how much easier the Acrylic Jett is to use than the EGP, no curing time, wipe on and wipe of, and no need to wait 12-24 hours between coats means I can do three coats of Acrylic Jett in the time once EGP would take.

The Acrylic Jett gives me a slightly more clear wet look than the EGP which can darken and mute Metallic colours a bit.

Durability wise like EGP it lasts well. The ease of use makes the Acrylic Jett a clear winner for me these days. Does lack the warmth I desire so I always top it with a wax.


----------



## Scoobr (Jan 9, 2008)

I've been using the Werkstat system on my Glacier White Megane R26, very happy with the results and it is holding up well 

I gave mine the base coat of Prime Acrylic and then Acrylic Jett Trigger. Mine currently has four coats of the Acrylic Jett Trigger (five on the bonnet and front bumper!). I use the Acrylic Glos to quickly wipe down the car after drying.

Very pleased with the results and I've found it easy to work with, I've found adding another coat of Jett is almost as easy as using a quick detailer!


























































































































and a couple of beading shots....


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

i do like the finish that werkstatt produces acrylic or carnuaba both leave a finish thats
crystal clear.
cracking motor btw.


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Here's one from yesterday using Prime worked by hand and 3 layers of Jett trigger,


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

^^ lovely finish Rob :thumb:

Werkstat stuff really seems to suit silvers & greys IMHO - that shows it really well


----------



## Ebbe J (Jun 18, 2008)

Looks to be very fine, indeed. Anyone knowing how durable it is? How many months under normal(daily driver) conditions? 

Kind regards,

Ebbe


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

Ebbe J said:


> Looks to be very fine, indeed. Anyone knowing how durable it is? How many months under normal(daily driver) conditions?
> 
> Kind regards,
> 
> Ebbe


its pretty durable - not Colli in my experience but 3-4 months with 2 layers. Its so easy to top up though, as its like a QD, that keeping fully protected isnt too hard


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

With 7 or 8 layers you'll see 6 months durability quite easily


----------



## Ebbe J (Jun 18, 2008)

Bigpikle said:


> its pretty durable - not Colli in my experience but 3-4 months with 2 layers. Its so easy to top up though, as its like a QD, that keeping fully protected isnt too hard


_- Thanks:thumb: Sounds like something worth trying. _



Clark said:


> With 7 or 8 layers you'll see 6 months durability quite easily


_- Thank you. It's officially on my WTB list_


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

Ebbe J said:


> Looks to be very fine, indeed. Anyone knowing how durable it is? How many months under normal(daily driver) conditions?
> 
> Kind regards,
> 
> Ebbe


2 layers over an SRP base applied in Oct, treated to some Duragloss Aquawax or AG Aquawax after washing (once every 4-6 weeks) always sees me through winter.


----------



## mattyb95 (Apr 21, 2008)

Does this system add anything more than regular applications of Z8?
Can the base be applied by machine given someone's post mentioning specifically about applying by hand?

For my first winter with a car I put 3 layers of Jetseal 109 and topped with Dodo Banana Armour back in October and then just used Z8 as and when I could wash it. Just wondering if the Jeffs would add more protection each time as this seems like an ideal product when all I've found time to do is wash now and again and so a QD like top up, even 2 or 3 layers, would be much easier to do than finding time to do a full wash, clay, cleanse, re-wax etc. Did that this weekend as I had absolutely no protection on so be nice to get 6 months in one go and not have to worry so much!!


----------



## Sid (Feb 21, 2009)

This thread is making me sway to the Werkstatt Acyrlic Kit, 
as opposed to SRP, ClearKoate Vanilla Hand Glaze, and the Collinite 476s:
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?p=1364811#post1364811


----------



## Cosmic Hamster (Aug 7, 2006)

I cant wait to get this stuff on my silver 350z should look the dogs danglies!


----------

